# beef in packages.. 1/4 steer



## sagehill (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm new to the list (new to cattle actually... still don't have one yet, lol) and I have a question about final cut out weights and contents.

I realize there's some variation due to preslaughter weight of steer (what is the typical slaughter weight of 2-yo steers anyway, 1000 lbs, 1200?), but on average, what would a 1/4 beef look like in packages, where all cuts are distributed equally among four people? How many pounds, on average, in the best steaks (porterhouse, etc), roasts, etc?

thanks, 
Jenny


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Can't help you on the carcass part, from where I am, 18 to 24 month-old steers are slaughtered at around 1100# after fattening up on grain in a feedlot.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Are all four people taking 1/4 each or is the 1/4 being divided between four people? 

Either way, none of you are going to get a great deal of anything and you will be sorely disappointed with what you end up with. Go for at least half a beast or preferably a whole one to make it worth your while.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## sagehill (Jan 31, 2007)

one animal is divided among four buyers, but we all get the same cuts. I looked at the quarter, thinking, "Wow, is that all there is for a 1/4 cow?" LOL Came to 90 lbs each (of which we each got 3 lbs of porterhouse steaks for 12 lbs total in the steer). Is that about right for a steer? Seems low to me, but what do I know? this is the first time I've bought slaughter beef. 

While it is delicious, far better than store beef, one other person was surprised how little we got for a quarter steer. I'm planning to buy some calves and raise them for slaughter.

thanks!
Jenny


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

May I practice outloud? I have six that we plan on selling in the near future. If the animal weighed 1,000 lbs. you might expect 65% for hanging weight average. We are down to 650 lbs. Now if we guess 65% on average of this 650 lbs. to go in the freezer, we are down to 422.50 lbs. Divide this by 4 and we are down to about 105 lbs. Now, lets subtract a little moisture if the animal has been hanging for a couple of weeks to age a little. If you don't want the tongue, liver etc., it must still be factored in to the cost and cutting weight, even if you don't take it. 

The numbers sound about right Jenny. I hope you will really enjoy some grilling outdoors soon. I would benefit from learning an approximate range per lb. that you invested in your first quarter. May I please, be so bold to ask?


----------



## sagehill (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks, Bret! I appreciate you thinking out loud. L  
I paid $300 for the quarter.

Still, I would rather raise my own beef, I think. Will be getting a lot of spare goatsmilk soon, so can bottlefeed some calves.

thanks, again!
Jenny


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

Great answer by Bret here is a "split 1/2 of beef" 1/4 as you describe in cuts;

4 chuck roasts, 1 arm roast, 1 english roast, 7or8 rib steaks, 4or5 T-Bone steaks, 4or5 Porterhouse steaks, 4or5 sirloin steaks, 4 round steaks (can be swiss or cubed if you like) 1 rump roast, 1 sirloin tip roast, 2or3 one pound packages of stew meat, 30# of ground beef , plus suet, soup bones, heart liver tongue or tail if the people want them.


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

Great answer by Bret here is a "split 1/2 of beef" 1/4 as you describe in cuts;

4 chuck roasts, 1 arm roast, 1 english roast, 7or8 rib steaks, 4or5 T-Bone steaks, 4or5 Porterhouse steaks, 4or5 sirloin steaks, 4 round steaks (can be swiss or cubed if you like) 1 rump roast, 1 sirloin tip roast, 2or3 one pound packages of stew meat, 30# of ground beef 

Plus suet, soup bones, heart, liver, tongue or tail if the people want them. This is based on a regular cut, roasts at 3#, steaks cut 3/4 of an inch, for a family of 4

Hope this helps.............. :hobbyhors 

>>> Ralph <---------------- Butcher for 20 years


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Jenny, as I said, you would be disappointed with how little there appeared to be and I think Bret pretty well got it right. While a beast may look a big animal, he is mainly skin, legs, head, bone and guts and once that's removed from the equation, there isn't a lot left.

I think your idea of raising your own is the way to go - just don't get too attached to them  We are now reduced to a family of two but still kill and keep a whole beast for ourselves. In fairness they are usually Jersey or Jersey x so are a little bit smaller but we can still get through it with help from family and friends staying, people to dinner etc.

Enjoy eating what you have and look at it as a learning curve. I don't think you've been "done" but you will do much better rearing your own.

Cheers,
Ronnie

PS - as a matter of interest who got the tail and tongue. In my opinion they are the best bits


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Ronnie - Just curious but how do you folks prepare beef tongue? The only way I have had it was boiled,peeled, then sliced crossway and cooled for use in cold sandwiches. It really is surprising how much meat there is in a tongue.
I assume you prepare the tail by making an Oxtail soup?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I always get the tongue corned then boil it with vinegar, brown sugar, cloves and black peppercorns until the skin peels easily. Then I find a bowl that it will fit in tightly, cover it and press it. More than one person has been astounded to open my fridge and find a bowl with a brick or rock sitting on top of it  When it's set, slice it and use it for cold meat in sandwiches or with salad for dinner. Beautiful and beasts should come with more than one tongue and tail  I make a stew from oxtail rather than soup but either way, it is mana from heaven too. As are the neck chops from a mutton.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2005)

Ronnie - you are right on the money there. Oxtail stew is manna from heaven - magnificant !!! I usually chuck the skirt steak or any other small piece whipped off at slaughter and make a slow casserole out of it - food to die for ! (not forgetting the liver though - liver and bacon casserole comes a close second to oxtail stew)
My wife won't let me do the tongues though, nor sheeps tongues - pure offal prejudice !!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

sagehill said:


> Thanks, Bret! I appreciate you thinking out loud. L
> I paid $300 for the quarter.
> 
> Still, I would rather raise my own beef, I think. Will be getting a lot of spare goatsmilk soon, so can bottlefeed some calves.
> ...


You are welcome and thank you too for the practice.
Bret


----------

